
Ask HN: Early adopters for hire - d_luaz
Most of the time, the founder are the only ones who give a shit about their own products. 
Most of the time, we can&#x27;t get early adopters from our social circle, and the majority&#x2F;laggards will only take note of your product when it become wildly popular.<p>What if we have early adopters for hire:
- these people have some interest with what you are doing, and agree to be paid to be early adopters
- they will give you user feedback and become beta testers
- they will promote your product to their friends and followers once they are satisfied with your product
- they will write blog post or video to talk about your product
======
sharemywin
It's funny because MLM is looked down on, but it's the best case of early
adopters getting paid to "spread the word".

------
mpbm
They aren't actually "early adopters" if they have to be paid to adopt.

